# M2/R2 Question



## Boxcarcrzy12 (May 31, 2010)

What is the basic verbiew of M2/R2 BLD solving method.Im very farmiliar with M2/Old Pochmann but dont know what M2/R2's basic concept is.


----------



## Neo63 (May 31, 2010)

Eric Limeback's Tutorial

Use the search function next time please or ask the question at the one answer question thread


----------



## Boxcarcrzy12 (May 31, 2010)

Neo63 said:


> Eric Limeback's Tutorial
> 
> Use the search function next time please or ask the question at the one answer question thread


I asked for M2/R2 not M2/Old Pochmann, I said I already know M2/Old Pochmann, Please read my post next time.


----------



## Neo63 (May 31, 2010)

Why do you need to learn M2 then if you already know it?

w/e
here
Stefan's site
Search it up next time...it's not that hard is it?


----------



## rubiknewbie (May 31, 2010)

For M2/R2 look at bldmaster's youtube video. It shows both M2/R2 and M2/Old Pochmann.


----------

